# usp testpipe w/ stock exhaust



## blackstone3 (Nov 6, 2009)

im looking for people with the USP motorsports testpipe and that have a stock exhaust. and i was wondering a few things.

-how does it sound with stock exhaust. is it noticeable or not really?
-how does it sound flooring it, cruising, and startup?
-can you feel the power increase?
-is it worth it?
anyone have a vid with stock exhaust and testpipe?
thanks!
(tried searching but couldn't find and really good info..don't flame)



_Modified by blackstone3 at 3:59 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: usp testpipe w/ stock exhaust (blackstone3)*

I have not seen anything on this topic that answers all of my questions... In to see what comes of this thread.


----------



## blackstone3 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: usp testpipe w/ stock exhaust (blackstone3)*

bumppppppppppp............... anyone?


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: usp testpipe w/ stock exhaust (blackstone3)*

I have a USP testpipe on my girlfriend's 2.5 Jetta, and she does have the stock exhaust right now. Has a nice deep sound, definitely noticeable but not too loud. I can definitely feel the difference especially at the higher rpm's. Dont have a vid of her car but I did find a vid of a 2.5 with the USP test pipe and a GHL catback. Defintely recomended http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6j9U-eWP3Y


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: usp testpipe w/ stock exhaust (3071R-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3071R-GLI* »_ but I did find a vid of a 2.5 with the USP test pipe and a GHL catback. Defintely recomended 

Not sure about the OP but I have seen that... Anyway to take a video of your girls car?


----------



## DMiller (May 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Here's the vid I took of mine, meant to post it a while back and got distracted.
Carbonio intake, usp testpipe, and stock exhaust
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J0S5I3DsOI
Like I explained in the video description, it's of terrible quality- both the video itself and the launch. It got warm today and all the snow/ice melted away so after I give my baby a bath tomorrow I'll see if I can't take a better video.


----------



## blackstone3 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DMiller)*

so what do you think about the test pipe? worth it?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (blackstone3)*

Definitely worth it, dyno proven to over 10whp..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4186215 
I have first hand driven them with test pipe and stock exhaust. IMO its the way it should have come factory (the sound and power, not saying they shouldn't have come without a cat factory, lol). More aggressive but not intrusive in the cabin. Definite noticeable difference in power
here's another customer vid I found on youtube..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO_aqWpQdVg 
Order here








http://uspmotorsports.com/prod...d=364


----------



## JML III (Sep 4, 2007)

anyone have any more videos with stock exhaust yet


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

i had stock exhaust and usp setup.

my setups so far have included

stock exhaust = is my car even running?
stock mid pipe with magnaflow catback LOUD
usp with magnaflow = unborn babies hate you its so loud and raspy.
usp stock catback = nice extra grunt and a notice in mid range power.
usp eurojet catback = little loud but sounds great
eurojet headers and catback catless mid pipe = omg i love it.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I have mine installed with the stock exhaust and an ABD Cai and I wont say that it increased the sound much, just gave the exhaust a bit more tone to it from like 2500 to 3500. Up top it really roars but mine already did that just with my intake so it still sounds the same to me haha. Performance wise, this is probably the best mod on my car so far and Im not even using it to its full potential yet. Once I get my car tuned and get a nice catback on it, then the testpipe will really shine. Best bang for the buck out there for the 2.5 right now in my opinion. Buy it! :thumbup:


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

i even have mine you can buy off me if you want it.


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

Now that my car is finally home I can actually justify buying! Whats the install time on this? Easy enough to do on jack stands?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Got mine installed at NLS and it took an hour but thats cause one of the bolts got stripped out and another one broke so he had to take the time to rethread one bolt hole and get the broken one out. Shoulda only taken about 20 minutes or so. I would imagine you could do it just as easy with jack stands tho, only gotta undo 4 bolts on the actual pipe itself and then the bolt for the hanger bracket and the pipe will come off. Unbolt the exhaust clamp and your done, just pop the testpipe in and rebolt everything.


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

Pipe sounds good with the stock exhaust. My car is the 2008 rabbit with the p flow they dyno'd. I had the stock exhaust on the car for about 3 months before I deleted the resonator and first exhaust. I put in a magnaflow and left the suitcase muffler, still sounds quiet but gets louder than stock around 2900+ rpms. Test pipe Is worth the money imho.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll have mine for sale (USP Test Pipe) as soon as my EJ kit shows up. 

Only has less than 1K miles on it. PM me if you're interested. 

-E


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

VWShocker - hit me up for that local sale bro, one of the few people ive seen on here from the springs!


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

EricRK said:


> VWShocker - hit me up for that local sale bro, one of the few people ive seen on here from the springs!


You have PM!! :thumbup:

I'll hook it up. :laugh:

-E


----------

